# Scrap Cherry Burl HF



## davinci27 (Sep 8, 2009)

So I'm trying to spend a little more time out in the shop, and with the long weekend I got to play a bit.  I had this scrap of cherry burl laying around, but didn't know if there would be enough solid wood for it to hold together. I ended up with this little hollow form.  It's about 4.5" x 3".  I included one shot with a finial, but I'm not really pleased with it.  I think it would look better with a stand and a taller finial.

It was also a bit of an experiment as I finished it with CA.  I'm curious as to how CA will do as a finish on slightly larger pieces.


----------



## Fred (Sep 8, 2009)

Ben ... I for one viewer see absolutely nothing wrong with the finial you have on it now. The 'piece of art' (A bowl that won't hold water) is beautiful and you certainly did a fantastic job with the materials and the CA finish. :biggrin:


----------



## penhead (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice looking piece..!

I have used CA as a finish on a number of bowls, and have had no complaints from the customers.

Honestly, it's a toss up to finish with CA or not (on a bowl) in my opinion. Lots of people will like the feel of the wood, and some prefer the finish that CA will give you.


----------



## papaturner (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Ben,glad you`re back. That`s a beautiful job.......but if you are unhappy with it I have the perfect place for it. It`s a custom built sassafras foyer table I built back in the 70`s:biggrin:
Hope to see you the 19th.


----------



## davinci27 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks guys.  Perry, wouldn't it have made more sense to make that a sassafras tea table   I'm planning on being there the 19th, even gonna try to bring a pen for the swap.


----------



## mickr (Sep 8, 2009)

pretty wood & I think if you turned the base off you would have a s.w. shape...and the finial would look taller..


----------



## arjudy (Sep 8, 2009)

I like that one.


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 8, 2009)

That is a very nice piece.  Great job.  I've never attempted anything like that.  Is it difficult to turn a burl that size?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 8, 2009)

That is beautiful!


----------



## JohnU (Sep 8, 2009)

Your piece is very inspiring.  I think the cherry burl with the natural edges make this work of art "top notch".  I can only hope to get results have this good!  I see this as one of those pieces in an art gallery that you are afraid to touch and even more afraid to see the price tag!  Great work!


----------



## davinci27 (Sep 9, 2009)

mickr said:


> pretty wood & I think if you turned the base off you would have a s.w. shape...and the finial would look taller..



Originally it was going to be a South West style, but there is a big crack right at the bottom and I was afraid it would fall apart if I kept going with the shape.



			
				mbroberg said:
			
		

> I've never attempted anything like that.  Is it difficult to turn a burl that size?



Turning the isn't hard, it's keeping it in one piece that is the problem.  I really like the look of these punky, gnarly burls, but you have to go slow, and you have to be willing to change your shape as you go along.  The wood is really going to dictate what your final form is going to be.


----------



## rpearson (Sep 9, 2009)

Nothing "scrap" about that.  Looks like a great gallery piece to me.  Love the wood, texture of the burl and it's voids, and the whole balance of the piece.


----------



## mickr (Sep 9, 2009)

davinci27 said:


> Originally it was going to be a South West style, but there is a big crack right at the bottom and I was afraid it would fall apart if I kept going with the shape
> 
> 
> 
> Turning the isn't hard, it's keeping it in one piece that is the problem. I really like the look of these punky, gnarly burls, but you have to go slow, and you have to be willing to change your shape as you go along. The wood is really going to dictate what your final form is going to be.


 Yep wood never cooperates..I probably would have done the same with a crack in that location..or cuut the crack out and installed a wood plug...or heck, just turn a taller finial!!!!  that's the fun of turning!!


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 11, 2009)

Ben

Nice piece, is this wood from the tree we went and got, or something you had laying around?  I have cut about 20 blanks up from the wood we got, and gave the rest to my turning club.  I hope they turn out as nice as your piece!


----------



## davinci27 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nope this is from a different piece, but that cherry we got does have pretty good grain and pattern.  Here's a piece I turned from it.


----------



## ronhampton (Sep 11, 2009)

nice work, ben! hows the baby? welcome back bty!   ron.


----------



## davinci27 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Ron, Glad to be back.  Baby is doing well and growing quickly.  She's finally sleeping through the night which is nice


----------

